#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Dornröschenschlaf-Syndrom... >

## Eva255

Für alle, die mich noch nicht kennen: 
ich arbeite als Co-Autorin und recherchiere gerade für eine (fiktive) Story, in der ein Krankenhaus eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielt (da Arbeitsplatz des Helden). 
Nun brauche ich Informationen über das Dornröschenschlaf-Syndrom und ähnliche Erkrankungen/Symptome. 
Unser Fall:
Ein Kind, 14 Jahre, bereits durch verschiedene andere Vorfälle - unter anderem Unfalltod der leiblichen Eltern, jahrelanger Heimaufenthalt, sowie Misshandlungen und Missbrauch in einer Pflegefamilie - mehrfach psychisch traumatisiert, wird gemeinsam mit seinem neuen Adoptivvater erneut in einen Autounfall verwickelt und dabei verletzt (Gehirnerschütterung, Oberschenkelbruch und eine Gefäßverletzung, die operiert werden muss).
Nach der Behandlung der physischen Verletzungen stellt der behandelnde Arzt fest, dass sich das Kind in einem komaähnlichen - anscheinend apathisch-akinetisch-mutistischem - Zustand befindet. 
Körperliche Ursachen können nach einer gründlichen Untersuchung ausgeschlossen werden.
Der Neuropsychologe, der das Kind untersucht, vermutet, dass dieser Zustand durch den psychischen Schock beim Unfall, möglicherweise auch durch die unverarbeiteten Erinnerungen an den Unfalltod der leiblichen Eltern, ausgelöst wurde. 
Unsere Recherchen über das Dornröschenschlaf-Syndrom haben aber nicht viel ergeben.
Wer weiß hier mehr? 
Wie äußern sich beispielsweise erste Anzeichen von Besserung? 
Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen? 
LG,
Eva

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Eva, 
mit Wissen zum Dornröschenschlaf-Syndrom kann ich nicht dienen. 
Wenn Dir aber auch Erklärungsversuche hilfreich sein können, hätte ich da schon ein paar Ideen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Sunflowers

http://www.psychosoziale-gesundheit....ie/gehirn.html 
Dort gibt es Infos

----------


## Eva255

@Ulrike 
Ja, bitte!  
@sunflower
danke für die Infos... 
LG, Eva

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Eva, 
da körperliche Ursachen bereits ausgeschlossen wurden, bleibt nur die Psychoreaktive Reaktion übrig.
Bei der Vorstellung, dass Jemand teilnahmslos, unbeweglich und stumm auf ein für die Psyche traumatisches Ereignis reagiert, würde ich dies als größtmöglichen Rückzug in sich selbst interpretieren. 
Für diesen Jemand existiert in dieser Situation die Außenwelt nicht mehr. Die Wahrnehmung ist ausschließlich nach Innen gerichtet, daher die Teilnahmelosigkeit für ein Äußeres Geschehen.
Die Bewegungslosigkeit läßt sich aus dem fehlenden Raumgefühl erklären. Wenn es keinen Raum um mich herum gibt, gibts auch keinen Platz für Bewegung.
Die Stummheit erklärt sich dadurch, dass man auch nicht laut denkt. Kommunikation erfordert ein Gegenüber. Gegenüber erfordert Außenwelt, und die gibts nicht mehr. 
Ich habe mich mal mit Jemandem unterhalten, der bei einer Drogenberatungsstelle (oder so was ähnliches) mitgearbeitet hat. An die Süchtigen wurde dort Methadon ausgeteilt. Dieser Jemand war der Überzeugung, dass es Menschen gibt, die in ihrem bisherigem Leben nur wie Dreck behandelt wurden und sich auch genauso fühlen. Für diese Menschen sei das Methadon lebensnotwendig, da völlig klares Bewußtsein bei diesen Menschen ausschließlich mit dem Gefühl einhergeht:"Ich bin Dreck". So kann und will glaube ich Niemand leben.
In der Geschichte mit dem Dornröschenschlaf ist das Bewußtsein ohne Droge ausgeschaltet worden. Sozusagen vom Körper selbst.
Da man aber natürlich schwer Jemanden dabei helfen kann ein traumatisches Erlebnis zu verarbeiten, der nicht bei Bewußtsein ist, sieht das sehr nach einer Sackgasse aus.
Da es in Deiner Geschichte um eine Verfilmung geht, und mal vorausgesetzt ein happy end ist erwünscht, könnte folgendes meine Lieblingsvariante dafür sein:
Besagter 14 jähriger hatte vor ca einem Jahr einen verletzten Welpen gefunden und aufgepäppelt. Die Beziehung zu dem Hund bedeutet dem Jungen sehr viel. Außerdem ist bei diesem Jungen noch etwas von dem Urvertrauen aus der gemeinsamen Zeit mit seinen leiblichen Eltern vorhanden, denn von diesen wurde er geliebt. Es gibt also dann auch Schönes was mit Bewußtsein in Verbindung gebracht wird. 
Diese Erinnerung "erweckt" besagter Hund, in dem er dem Jungen einmal übers Gesicht schleckt. Dornröschen ist dadurch wach geküßt und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind............
Natürlich ist auch eine Variante denkbar, wo der Junge durch jeden Hundebesuch ein Stückchen wacher wird.
Ein Mädel in das der Junge heftig verliebt war, könnte natürlich auch zum "Wachküssen" geeignet sein......
Auf jeden Fall sollte es etwas sein, was bei völligem Bewußtsein zu einer positiven Grundstimmung führt. Etwas für das es sich lohnt Aufzuwachen.
Hoffe Du kannst jetzt irgendwas damit anfangen, 
liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Eva255

@Ulrike 
Danke für die Antworten!!! 
Der Ansatz mit dem "Rückzug in sich selbst" ist sehr interessant - so etwas in der Art wird es dann wohl werden. Danke dafür! 
Mit einem Hündchen können wir zwar nicht dienen - aber wie wär's mit dem Adoptivvater? 
Hier die Vorgeschichte der beiden: 
Der Adoptivvater (E.) war bis vor einigen Jahren ehrenamtlicher Sporttrainer (Kampfsport) für sozial schwache Kinder und Jugendliche, musste dann aber sein Hobby berufsbedingt aufgeben, weil er aufgrund seines Arbeitsvertrags keine Risikosportarten mehr ausüben durfte.
Weil er trotzdem nicht darauf verzichten wollte, das Leben von benachteiligten Kindern etwas zu verbessern, bewarb er sich in einem Kinderheim als "Besuchsvater", als eine Art Pate für ein Kind ohne Angehörige.
Sein "Besuchskind" wurde - nach einer eingehenden Prüfung - unser (damals 9jähriger) Patient (Jonny). Die Aufgaben von E. waren vor allem regelmäßige Besuche im Heim und kleine Ausflüge mit Jonny. 
Als Jonny etwa 10 war, interessierte sich ein Ehepaar aus Süddeutschland für ihn und nahm ihn zwecks späterer Adoption zu sich.
Die Trennung von E. fiel dem Jungen sehr schwer, denn inzwischen hatten sich beide sehr aneinander gewöhnt. Weil E. jedoch alleinstehend war, kam er damals für Jonny, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt durchaus noch als "vermittelbar" galt, nicht selbst als möglicher Adoptivvater in Betracht.
Leider lief es in Jonnys neuer Familie nicht so, wie geplant: seine neue Mutter war schnell mit dem lebhaften und eigenwilligen Jungen überfordert und fing an, ihn zu misshandeln. Resultate waren zum Schluss sogar ein gebrochener Arm und großflächige Hämatome am ganzen Körper.
Dazu kam auch noch ein sexueller Missbrauch durch den Nachbarn der Familie.
Als er zwölf war, hielt Jonny es nicht mehr aus und lief weg - zurück nach Norddeutschland zu "seinem" Besuchsvater.
E. hatte sich nach Jonnys Weggang kein neues Besuchskind gesucht, sondern statt dessen eine Freundin bei einem Hilfsprojekt für unheilbar kranke Kinder unterstützt. 
Als Jonny ihm von den Misshandlungen bei den süddeutschen Eltern erzählte (den Missbrauch hat er bisher verschwiegen) und E. die Verletzungen sah, beantragte er sofort selbst das Sorgerecht für sein ehemaliges Patenkind und stellte kurze Zeit später auch einen Adoptionsantrag.
Jonny, der inzwischen als "schwer vermittelbar" eingestuft wurde, durfte daher bei seinem "Besuchsvater" E. bleiben.
Mittlerweile haben sich beide sehr gut aneinander gewöhnt und hängen sehr aneinander.   
Wie wär's also damit: 
E. verbringt so viel Zeit, wie nur irgend möglich am Bett von seinem Adoptivsohn. Er spricht mit ihm, liest ihm vor, kümmert sich um ihn, wäscht ihm Gesicht und Hände ab wenn er nassgeschwitzt ist, lässt sich vielleicht auch die Grundlagen von Basaler Stimulation beibringen...
Langsam bessert sich der Zustand von Jonny wirklich etwas, zwar anfangs immer nur in winzigen Schritten, aber doch irgendwann merklich: Jonny bewegt sich ab und zu - zwar nicht gezielt, aber er bewegt sich. 
Mehr durch Zufall summt E. eines Tages ein in Norddeutschland sehr verbreitetes Lied vor sich hin. Jonny kennt das Lied noch aus der Zeit, als er noch bei seinen leiblichen Eltern gelebt hat und reagiert zum ersten Mal konkret. Als E. merkt, dass Jonny auf das Lied reagiert, singt er es ihm noch einmal vor - und Jonny reagiert zum ersten Mal gezielt auf Ansprache... 
Könnte das hinkommen? 
LG,
Eva

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Eva 
für mich hört sich das logisch an. Die zwei positiven Elemente (Adoptivvater und Erinnerung an leibliche Eltern) im Leben des Jungen, werden über das spezielle Lied miteinander kombiniert, und wirken dadurch wie eine Art Leitstrahl zurück ins Bewußtsein. 
Für mich könnte das auch so hinkommen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

> Nach der Behandlung der physischen Verletzungen stellt der behandelnde Arzt fest, dass sich das Kind in einem komaähnlichen - anscheinend apathisch-akinetisch-mutistischem - Zustand befindet.

  

> Körperliche Ursachen können nach einer gründlichen Untersuchung ausgeschlossen werden. Der Neuropsychologe, der das Kind untersucht, vermutet, dass dieser Zustand durch den psychischen Schock beim Unfall, möglicherweise auch durch die unverarbeiteten Erinnerungen an den Unfalltod der leiblichen Eltern, ausgelöst wurde.

  

> Unsere Recherchen über das Dornröschenschlaf-Syndrom haben aber nicht viel ergeben.

 Das hat meines Erachtens die Ursache, dass die Geschichte völlig konstruiert ist, um möglichst viele Klischees unterzubringen.   Informieren Sie sich, wenn die Story nicht ins entgültig ins Absurde abgleiten soll, über folgende Begriffe:   Sopor, Stupor, Somnolenz, Koma, vor allem aber über *posttraumatische Belastungsstörung*

----------


## Muschel

> [color=black]  Das hat meines Erachtens die Ursache, dass die Geschichte völlig konstruiert ist, um möglichst viele Klischees unterzubringen.

 @ Pianoman,  
das ist Fernsehen! Hast Du Dir mal so eine KH- oder Arztserie angeschaut? Das hat mit der Realität wenig bis gar nix zu tun. 
LG, A.

----------


## Pianoman

:laughter10:  Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen; is ja Tivi ! 
Na, dann kann man sich die Krankheit doch einfach erfinden. Warum recherchiert Eva255 überhaupt ?

----------


## Muschel

> Na, dann kann man sich die Krankheit doch einfach erfinden. Warum recherchiert Eva255 überhaupt ?

 Vielleicht um eine Bestätigung zu erhalten, daß sie mit ihrem TV-Kram wieder mal den Nerv der Masse treffen? Siehe auch die Ausführungen von Ulrike dazu an, paßt doch mal wieder zu meinem vorherigen Beitrag: Völliger Quatsch, aber die Masse will genau solch einen Matschbrei sehen. Und der Held (scheint ja ein Arzt im KH zu sein) sieht sowas von gut aus, daß die Frauenherzen alle höherschlagen und somit ist die Einschaltquote gesichert.  
Das ist TV. Hurra.  :c_laugh:

----------


## Pianoman

Es ist halt phantasiegestützte Gedankenfreiheit.   Dazu würde dann auch "Eurovison Guide beam-Contest" passen.  :Grin:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman, 
es ist ja schön, dass sie Eva bei der Recherche behilflich sein möchten. Zielführender wäre jedoch die Suche, wenn das Apallische Syndrom näher unter die Lupe genommen wird, denn das Dornröschenschlafsyndrom wird als Pseudo-Apallisches Syndrom eingestuft. Wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass die in diesem Fall dargestellten Symptome nicht mit diesem Krankheitsbild vereinbar sind, dann gehen Sie doch bitte detailliert darauf ein. 
Rundumschläge sind da wenig hilfreich. Wenn Sie der Meinung sind man könnte körperliche Ursachen durch vorhergehende Untersuchungen nicht ausschließen, dann begründen Sie dies doch ebenfalls bitte näher. 
Ulrike

----------


## Christiane

Das apallische Syndrom hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun. Das tritt nach massiven Hirnschädigungen auf.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Entnommen aus dem von Sunflower ins Netz gestellten link:  _"Apallisches Syndrom oder Coma vigile_: erste Rückbildungszeichen im Sinne einer vegetativen Erholung. Beispiele: Augen wieder geöffnet, jedoch ohne erkennbare Kontaktaufnahme mit der Umgebung. Wieder normaler Schlaf-Wach-Rhythmus; jedoch weiterhin ausgeprägte Gehirn-Störungen (z. B. Temperaturregulation, erhöhte Muskelspannung aller vier Gliedmaßen usw.). Möglich als Zwischenstadium nach schwersten Hirnverletzungen. Kann Jahre dauern. Lebensgefahr durch zusätzliche Erkrankungen (z. B. Infektionen) bei erheblich geschwächtem Organismus.  Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Apallischen Syndrom ist das sogenannte Pseudo-apallische Syndrom: vorwiegend bei Kindern. Nach relativ kurzem Koma und evtl. kurzfristiger Ansprechbarkeit und adäquater Reaktionsfähigkeit plötzlich ausgeprägter, lang anhaltender akinetisch-mutistischer Zustand (bewegungslos, sprachlos, deshalb auch als "Dornröschenschlaf-Syndrom" bezeichnet). Ursachen: organische, aber auch psychoreaktive (seelische und psychosoziale) Ursachen"  MfG Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

*seufz*

----------

